# First Wahoo!! Sunday 08/17



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I don't know where to begin but the main thing is we made it back to the dock safely with a wahoo to show for it. Decided to head offshore for AJ's and grouper with some family and friends. Made bait and pointed nose south. Ran into a storm about 30 miles out and seas were solid 4's. The world cat handled them at 20 knots so I was pleased with that. Made it to the first stop which happened to be our furthest out at 50 miles and port engine went dead. I thought no problem, crank the thing back up. No such luck. Then the starboard engine started sputtering some too so we headed to the hill with one engine. Decided to drag some lures since we were going 8.5 knots. About an hour into it we had a hookup. Got the fish by the boat and knew it was either a king or wahoo. Fish rolled up on his side and we seen the color. I went schoolgirl yelling wahoo wahoo! Im still catching some backlash over that one but I'll gladly take it. After a LONG ride back in and a few bonito added to the baitpile we made it. Now for an engine repair.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You're the man Chad, Fate dealt you some lemons and you just made lemonade out of it and came out of the deal with a decent Wahoo. Post a pic and show that fish lit up and the pretty lure you used! Congratulations on the first Wahoo to bloody your decks Chad!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Waaaaaahhhhhoooooooooooooooooo! Congrats!!! Glad you guys made it back safe! High fives!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

The only thing that beat catching wahoo is eating them.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

The lure used is in the pic on the deck. My daughter picked out the colors so naturally it is pink and white.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank God you made it back to port, Cool fish as well.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats on the Hoo.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

hope the engine thing doesn't turn out to be too big a hassle for ya'. Pretty fish


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG on the wahoo. Did you find out what was wrong with the engine?

WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice Catch!!!!! 

Hope the motor is a minor repair.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That hoo has some beautiful color!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on the first hoo. hope the engines are something simple to fix.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice fish, you might want to check your water seperators.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wahooo. Nice going


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great fish man!


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know what is going on with engine. Legendary is checking into it. That may lead to a new thread. I hope they do what is right.


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Pretty colors on that whooo


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Sounds like fuel problems if both motors are acting up


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a good looking hoo! Here's hoping those motors are a cheap fix!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> Sounds like fuel problems if both motors are acting up


Both tanks were full of fresh fuel and the water separators have been changed. Its something a little deeper.


----------

